
Mathematicians Urge Colleagues To Refuse To Work For The NSA  - ghosh
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2014/06/05/mathematicians-urge-colleagues-to-refuse-to-work-for-the-nsa/
======
jostmey
I don't understand why a real mathematician would want to work for the NSA.
Suppose you had some amazing insight into a problem. Your work would almost
certainly be classified, and you would be forbidden from sharing your
achievements with the rest of the world. Worse, someone else could reinvent
that same idea taking credit for it.

A beautiful equation or elegantly simple proof can only be realized when
shared with the world. I would hope that a real mathematician would realize
this before deciding to work for an intelligence agency.

